# Heartworm!!



## Chocdiva1 (Jun 30, 2014)

My sweetie Ava the Diva (3 yrs)has heart Worms?! I was so shocked to receive this call from the vet after our visit two days ago! I am devastated and overwhelmed with this news. I was given a website by the vet to read explaining the steps we need to take to cure this disease, ( heartwormsociety.com)
I feel so bad because she said it was caused by a lap in her dosages of heart worm meds, I believe I forgot to give it two months in a row!
We are in for a long six months of treatment just to see if the meds worked?!
I am so sad and angry that this happened!
:frown2:


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm sorry this is happening to Ava! I hope her treatment is over quickly and she is cured. Is heartworm common in your area?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry! Praying for Ava that all goes well.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am sorry for poor Ava and I hope the treatment clears everything up with no complications.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about Ava. I was wondering if your vet will be running additional tests to confirm the diagnosis as recommended by the American Heartworm Society...

“Once a dog tests positive on an antigen test, the diagnosis should be confirmed with an additional—and different—test. Because the treatment regimen for heartworm is both expensive and complex, your veterinarian will want to be absolutely sure that treatment is necessary.”


----------



## Vshort (Aug 20, 2018)

So sorry to hear this. My pup just turned one and is our first dog. I will take this info as a reminder to stay on top of this so THANK YOU for posting. And keep us posted with her treatment.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about Ava. My friend was visiting last week and we were just discussing this. Several years ago her golden retriever was diagnosed with a heartworm. It's been a few years so the treatment may be different now. The treatment took three months. I think she said her dog had to have an injection twice. They had to keep the dog in a confined space for three months to keep it calm and quiet. The treatment was successful. Hope Ava's treatment is over soon.


----------

